# Lookout...stolen rod n reel Pcola Beach



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Our beaches aren't immune to theft! I was down at Pensacola Beach doing some surf fishing with the family, and my 7 foot, silver line guided ugly stick with a black and red PENN fierce reel were stolen out of my truck. It had the olive green 50lb braided PowerPro fishing line, and it had a orange kayak float strapped around the center-of-balance on the rod. I met who did it, however it's probably been hauked by now. It was a couple. A younger white fella, and a black female...they had asked me to use my cell phone down at the beach. They weren't in any type of danger, so I said no, I do not let strangers use my phone, and they were sure to ask me while I was busy baiting my lines, and showing some of my out of town family the ins and outs. The female is the one who asked...something wasn't right about them. The rest of the time they were at the beach, the guy wore his aviators, and watched my family and I. This was Tuesday night. If you know anything, or come across it, please let me know. I can send a pic of what it looks like. I despise thieves, and I'm certain none of us like to have our favorite things taken from us. This rod and reel was a Christmas gift from my woman and boy.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Damn that sucks !!!! I had four cobe rods stole out the back of my truck while I was sleeping in the cab at the Dan Russel pier in PC years ago.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Why am I not surprised. This world is full of scummy no good worthless POS's.

People wanting something for nothing... 

Fishing tackle is expensive.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Hard to trust people anymore. I just keep my rods in my truck now.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I hate a thief!


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Outside9 said:


> I have a thief!


I have a Glock... Let's solve this problem!!!


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Prince Caspian said:


> I have a Glock... Let's solve this problem!!!


I`m witha my friend. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Prince Caspian said:


> I have a Glock... Let's solve this problem!!!


I'll stand back with the AR in case he tries to run for it.

I hate to hear of more tackle theft but because of its ease to take and quick resale, it has become the #1 target around here.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

my buddy had his skid steer parked at the Circle K on the beach last week and someone cut the cord and stole the flashing lightbar off the roof


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Got to remember one more thing, if they got hurt stealing your stuff out of your ride, they could sue you big time, so make sure you leave it out where they don't hurt themselve


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Outside9 said:


> I have a thief!


 
Where do you keep it? Do you thinks its responsible for the theft of the OPs rod/reel? Lets put pressure on it.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

This is why I am leaning more towards an SUV over a truck. Everything can stay locked up inside and I can pull something if I need to! Hate to hear about that happening.. I had a Stradic Ci4 and Shimano Cumara rod stolen in the casino beach parking lot around 2 seasons ago.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Where do you keep it? Do you thinks its responsible for the theft of the OPs rod/reel? Lets put pressure on it.



Haha. Your post made me laugh out loud a little bit.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

What's terrible about these thefts-hard to prove, hard to track down, next to impossible to recover. But if we all collectively seek out thieves at the places they go to unload the stolen property, or pay more attention we can nab these assholes.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, here is a good policy. Don't leave anything in the back of your truck unless you want it stolen. It's sad, but reality. If it ain't locked you don't want to keep it bad enough. Even then there is no guarantee.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> I hate a thief!


dang, can't spell


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Thieves & child molesters,, DIE.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Grind em Into Cat Food*

Sorry this happened to you but Florida attracts travelers from all over the place and they are looking for any opportunity. There may have been more than just the two of them. While she was keeping you busy, they may have been up to no good. If you get that feeling that somethings not right, just take a picture of them. It won't help in a recovery but it may flush them out of the area. Thieves hate attention and evidence.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't even leave my PVC rod holders in the back of my truck when i park to fish piers. Because I know how people are. If you're up for it, put all your finest reels in the back of your truck. Then put 3-4 venomous snakes in the back. See if people steal out of it.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

AVIDfisherman said:


> I don't even leave my PVC rod holders in the back of my truck when i park to fish piers. Because I know how people are. If you're up for it, put all your finest reels in the back of your truck. Then put 3-4 venomous snakes in the back. See if people steal out of it.


What if the snakes get out?


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

aroundthehorn said:


> What if the snakes get out?


I dont know. I guess thats not a good idea. Maybe buy a cover for your truck bed.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Prefer Pythons*

When I have to leave rods in the back of the truck, I take the reels off and run a 'Python' cable through the rod eyes and thru the holes in the stake pits of my PU bed. I do the same with coolers or even my kayak. You can buy them at Home Depot or Lowes. Very handy. Sometimes I get lazy with the reels and run the cable thru the bails. I will live to regret that I'm sure.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> When I have to leave rods in the back of the truck, I take the reels off and run a 'Python' cable through the rod eyes and thru the holes in the stake pits of my PU bed. I do the same with coolers or even my kayak. You can buy them at Home Depot or Lowes. Very handy. Sometimes I get lazy with the reels and run the cable thru the bails. I will live to regret that I'm sure.


Ill have to look into that. I have a open bed also. I also hate taking the reel off too. I just wish there were more honest people in the world.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Wishing It Don't Make It So*

Some individuals can change but 'human nature' never does; otherwise, there would be no need for laws, locks or punishment. You would be surprised at how many people come to my house (well not so many anymore) trying to 'sell' some damn thing or other and when I ask them to show me their driver's license, they refuse. Why, would anyone refuse such a request when they came to YOUR home, uninvited. I did the same thing when I was staying at the home of some friends of mine in another city. Something just didn't seem right. The sales team refused my request. I was told that my challenge and a follow up call to the Sheriff's department ended a burglary spree that included 13 homes in the area. When someone is acting strange there is usually a reason, stay aware. When someone refuses to give you a valid form of identification, there is a reason. Why are we, as a country, talking about how wrong it is to ask someone for a picture I.D. when they come to vote? What kind of insanity have the lawyers gotten us into here?


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Some individuals can change but 'human nature' never does; otherwise, there would be no need for laws, locks or punishment. You would be surprised at how many people come to my house (well not so many anymore) trying to 'sell' some damn thing or other and when I ask them to show me their driver's license, they refuse. Why, would anyone refuse such a request when they came to YOUR home, uninvited. I did the same thing when I was staying at the home of some friends of mine in another city. Something just didn't seem right. The sales team refused my request. I was told that my challenge and a follow up call to the Sheriff's department ended a burglary spree that included 13 homes in the area. When someone is acting strange there is usually a reason, stay aware. When someone refuses to give you a valid form of identification, there is a reason. Why are we, as a country, talking about how wrong it is to ask someone for a picture I.D. when they come to vote? What kind of insanity have the lawyers gotten us into here?


I agree. I can feel we are headed into a political conversation. Its a lost cause now. We are going down the drain slowly but, surely. People now dont want to work for a damn thing anymore. They look for a handout or they steal it.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

There is a lot of disgrace out there attempting to spoil the beauty of what we fishermen love to do. The feeling of loss associated with something that meant so much to you, being taken by someone who couldn't care less about its meaning to you or the harm they caused in taking it. It can be blamed on a lot of things, one's own neglect, humanity, the government, society, greed, laziness, etc. What's discouraging is that your belongings aren't ever secure enough, if someone else wants them. The scum that dredges through society will take without any concern for others. I don't know about anyone else, but when something is intentionally taken out of my possession, that I worked to get, I become angry. There is already enough thieving bullshit going on in our country that I pay taxes for...I don't need the smaller thieves in my locale taking from me too. My belingings are mine, and that should never be threatened...


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Too bad its not legal to shoot near a baited truck bed. I hate to say it but some people are better used as chum than anything else. You can pray for people to change their ways but some are just lost souls.:yes:


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Article on the front of the PNJ.com right now. 3 young adults caught thieving on the beach today. Lots of stuff recovered. May want to call the Sherrifs office and see if your rods in the stash.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

call and make a report over the phone, I just did for my stuff that was stolen, the detectives will follow up If your stuff appears


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

Ive seen rods stolen at ft pickens when they step in bushs for a break. Thieves, lower than dirt.I don't like to leave my rods in boat when I buy bait. I also lock my electronics in truck when im in a store. It doesn't take but a second for people to grab something.


----------



## stephenb (Mar 27, 2013)

Saw this ad on CL, looks kind of fishy (not in a good way) chances are slim, but worth checking out.

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/spo/3719544582.html


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Now that’s one suspicious Craig's list ad. I’d almost bet the stuff he’s selling is stolen.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Could be legit; but that price, basically no description and the urgency seems to flag this add in my book. I would contact them immediately for a viewing.... 


I just sent them an e-mail for item information, told them I have CASH ready.... Will let you know...


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah, my pic is all over the place on here, and my full name is used on craigslist for emails...I don't want anyone who could potentially be a criminal to have any more information than they already have.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you gentlemen, and ladies, for all your help, attention, and stories. Let's not let down our guard when it comes to thieves. We need to find a way to make Pawn Shops more honest. Worthless S***holes.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent about your rods.............


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

every year I read this.....you can't trust any one and if you left it in an open bed of a pickup....well sorry for your bad luck, but that is an open door for someone....no way I would ever , even to run in and out of a convenient store, I have read in past years things taken from the back of a pick up....I like my full size van when I come down, and cover everything in it....but still that isn't safe now days but it helps


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks Boat! PM sent... If anyone else has something stolen that I can be on the look out for, please let me know. I'm always looking for mine, so I'll be fine with looking for a couple more. Good people do still exist, and I'll do my part to keep it that way.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Should've been open carrying


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Still Looking for a Mini LED Amber Lightbar that was stolen off a skid steer in the Circle K parking lot on the beach wires were cut, magnet base, clear casing, can only tell its amber when turned on


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Make a 20 hook Sabiki rig with #16 brown wire treble hooks.*

Make the rig on 50# black Fireline. Spiral the tiny trebels down the rodfrom tip to butt. Secure the rod to the truck with more fine black Fireline with a few feet of slack. When the slack comes out of the Fireline the hooks go in.

Ir is mighty hard to bite through Fireline.

Have several friends who catch bait with the identical rig who will back you up if some homie takes you to court..


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

Quite a few years back I had some friends camping at black water, when they woke up next morning evey thing out side tent was gone including cooler full of fish, all rods and tackle.


----------

